# Work Wanted-Western Chicago Owner Operator with extra time



## bgbeefy (Feb 8, 2018)

Anybody need an extra truck for this storm coming up. I have changed my accounts this year (24 hours to clear) and I have a lot more wiggle room for other jobs.
Primary truck is a 2016 f350 w/ western MVP3.
I have some other heavy equipment as well if needed.
My current accounts are in Darien, Lisle, Addison and woodridge. If you are needing some extra help around these cities let me know!


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

@Reliable Snow and Ice is looking for someone to assist around Tinley.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you have a spreader also? Willing to work on three sites in Elk Grove and 1 in Arlington Heights?


----------



## bgbeefy (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks guys, PMs Sent.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Do you have a spreader also? Willing to work on three sites in Elk Grove and 1 in Arlington Heights?


Do you have a truck down Jeff? Or just more than you can handle?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Do you have a truck down Jeff? Or just more than you can handle?


More than I can handle in a timely manner due to them being so far from my other stuff.


----------

